# Star Trek trifft Playmobil: Modell der Original-Enterprise kommt für 500 Euro nach Deutschland



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek trifft Playmobil: Modell der Original-Enterprise kommt für 500 Euro nach Deutschland*

					500 Euro soll das Modell der U.S.S. Enterprise NCC-1701 von Playmobil kosten. Dafür erhalten Fans ab September eine einen Meter lange Nachbildung der Science-Fiction-Legende mit bespielbarer Brücke und Maschinenraum, Figuren von Kirk, Spock und Co. sowie Licht- und Soundeffekten.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek trifft Playmobil: Modell der Original-Enterprise kommt für 500 Euro nach Deutschland*


----------



## Gast1659561002 (9. August 2021)

*verwirrtes zeugs entfernt*
das Ding sieht ja aus als wäre es direkt aus Toy Story entnommen, pfff... Naja, 5-jährige halt. ^^






						Star Trek - U.S.S. Enterprise NCC-1701 - 70548 | PLAYMOBIL®
					

PLAYMOBIL® Spielsets direkt beim Hersteller kaufen: Star Trek - U.S.S. Enterprise NCC-1701 | made in Germany




					www.playmobil.de


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. August 2021)

> Original-Enterprise ("kein verdammtes A, B, C oder D")


Haa 
Da weiß ich wenigstens das den Artikel ein Fan geschrieben hat 
Ich habe sofort die Folge im Kopf, die mir sehr gut gefallen hat, wo Scotty betrunken vor dem Holodeck steht, grandios.
Eigentlich noch besser war die Szene davor, wo Data ihm das Getränk anbietet- Scotty:"Was ist das?" Data:"Es ist... es ist... es ist Grün" 

Zum eigentlichen Inhalt des Artikels.
Nicht gerade günstig, ist eher ein Sammlerobjekt für Erwachsene als für Kinder, vor allem für den Preis... Hab gar nicht gewusst das Plastik auf einmal so teuer ist 
Aber soetwas würde ich mir nie kaufen, viel zu kindisch, da wäre mir ein vernünftiges Lego Technik lieber.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. August 2021)

Wenn


ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Haa
> Da weiß ich wenigstens das den Artikel ein Fan geschrieben hat
> Ich habe sofort die Folge im Kopf, die mir sehr gut gefallen hat, wo Scotty betrunken vor dem Holodeck steht, grandios.
> Eigentlich noch besser war die Szene davor, wo Data ihm das Getränk anbietet- Scotty:"Was ist das?" Data:"Es ist... es ist... es ist Grün"


Scotty hat Data mal getroffen?

Die Folge hab ich wohl verpaßt.

Wenn die Enterprise nicht so vollgestopft mit den Rundköpfen wäre, hätte ich es mir überlegt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. August 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn
> 
> Scotty hat Data mal getroffen?
> 
> ...


Staffel 6, Folge 4: "Besuch von der alten Enterprise" (Originaltitel: "Relics")


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. August 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Scotty hat Data mal getroffen?
> 
> Die Folge hab ich wohl verpaßt.


Ja, in Das nächste Jahrhundert, hab mal schnell nachgesehen, es ist die sechste Staffel, in der vierten Folge, Besuch von der alten Enterprise*.*

Nachtrag,
huch, da war wer einige Sekunden schneller.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. August 2021)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Ja, in Das nächste Jahrhundert, hab mal schnell nachgesehen, es ist die sechste Staffel, in der vierten Folge, Besuch von der alten Enterprise*.*


War das die Folge mit dem Beamerpuffer?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. August 2021)

Ja. Da hatte sich scotty im musterpuffer "eingelagert", als sein transportschiff auf der dyson-sphäre notgelandet ist.


----------



## Schori (9. August 2021)

Der Preis ist ja echt salzig.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. August 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> War das die Folge mit dem Beamerpuffer?


So ist es, es ist meiner Meinung nach einer der besten folgen der Serie.
Erst vor ende des letzten Jahres kam das sogar auf, darum wusste ich sofort welche Folge das war, ab Minute 3:50.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eberAOdTgXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


War am ende glaube ich nur eine Staubwolke.


----------



## Schmandt (9. August 2021)

Also also 500€ für ne Playmobil enterprise ist schon heftig. 

Von Moldking gab's mal ne große Klemmbaustein classic Enterprise mit 4000 teilen oder so. Jedoch 350-500€ mit Import und Zoll war mir zuviel. 

Meine Hoffnung liegt aktuell bei BlueBrixx. Die haben vor kurzem mehrere Star Trek Schiffe in 3 verschiedenen Größen angekündigt. Bei den großen Modellen könnt ich schwach werden wenn die gut werden. Ne Voyager, Enterprise und DS9 in gross währen schon fein.


----------



## tallantis (10. August 2021)

Für Playmobil ist das schon hart, 500 Tacken für ein Stück Plastik. Kein Wunder, dass ich immer ein Lego Kind war. Da muss man es immerhin ein paar Stunden zu einem Stück Plastik bauen.


----------



## Hofnaerrchen (10. August 2021)

Schori schrieb:


> Der Preis ist ja echt salzig.



Naja, geht doch.... soll ja auch Leute geben, die für eine GPU das zwei- bis dreifache der UVP bezahlt haben.

Die Produkte zu bekannten Marken sind doch immer unverhältnismäßig teuer. Passend dazu, angesichts der Tatsache, dass jemand in einem anderen Beitrag Lego erwähnt hat: Der Preis des großen Lego Millenium Falcons ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2021)

Mir gefällt die Enterprise von Picard am besten. Ist glaube ich die "D".


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. August 2021)

@RyzA
D und E 
Man darf die Filme nicht vergessen.

Die Enterprise D wurde ja zerstört, in Treffen der Generationen, ist für mich der zweitbeste StarTrek Film neben dem allerersten Film (Ja ja, das ist subjektiv, die mehrheit sagt was anderes, ist mir aber egal)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YrIF2LSUpzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Im nächsten Film, Der erste Kontakt, ist es die Enterprise D




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D7KCb-O20Fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (10. August 2021)

Ich mag eigentlich alle alten ST Filme.
Habe auch die 10´er Box auf Bluray.
Und die neuen da kann man sich drüber streiten.
(Finde ich persönlich nicht so schlimm wie die Verschandelung von Star Wars.)


----------

